# The reality of dash cams, rethinking the cams.



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

I will be installing a dascam , been thinking about how the real world works. If I was a drunk or crazy nutcase and realized I had just been videoed doing criminal evil, I would grab the cam and run off with it. This reality would make the much acclaimed Falcom 360 useless as it is vulnerable to pax attack. I am thinking some type of cam above and to the far left of the driver so the driver is in between the cam and pax, this way in a really bad scene the driver can grab the cam and run if needed.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> I will be installing a dascam , been thinking about how the real world works. If I was a drunk or crazy nutcase and realized I had just been videoed doing criminal evil, I would grab the cam and run off with it. .


If someone is doing criminal evil, you're probably dead or calling 911. I wouldnt worry about placement so much. Kind of like being robbed, if they want something, most of the time it's better to just give it to them.

The key is that in most cases, a camera will prevent criminal activity.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

This is why I've thought about creating another facebook or youtube account. Make it private so that nobody but me can see it and use a cheap cell phone - on hotspot - to post live videos of my interior.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

^^^ @ Cableguynoe... I respectfully disagree, the cams in many cases don't discourage crime especially if the perp knows they can simply rip the cam. I think something a driver could easily defend would be ideal instead of pax easy grab cam. Or covert so they can't see the cam, that would be probably best.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> I will be installing a dascam , been thinking about how the real world works. If I was a drunk or crazy nutcase and realized I had just been videoed doing criminal evil, I would grab the cam and run off with it. This reality would make the much acclaimed Falcom 360 useless as it is vulnerable to pax attack. I am thinking some type of cam above and to the far left of the driver so the driver is in between the cam and pax, this way in a really bad scene the driver can grab the cam and run if needed.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> ^^^ @ Cableguynoe... I respectfully disagree, the cams in many cases don't discourage crime especially if the perp knows they can simply rip the cam. I think something a driver could easily defend would be ideal instead of pax easy grab cam. Or covert so they can't see the cam, that would be probably best.


If he already committed a crime bad enough that he's now willing to commit another one by stealing your camera, then I'm pretty sure he's going to get it no matter where you place it.

And if you're reaching from the back to the front to take the camera, again if you can reach the center of the windshield you can reach the corner, and if the driver is putting up a fight it's not going to make much difference which direction he's reaching. The fight will be on at that point. 
Winner of the fight gets the camera.

As far as hidden cameras, I believe in some states it's illegal. Needs to be visible and/or posted signs.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I have the Falcon 360. Most passengers who ask about it think it is OEM. Someone reaching from the backseat to grab it would be side open for a nasty elbow to the face, or a sudden stop puts them head first into the dash.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Get one that saves to the cloud. Problem solved.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Get one that saves to the cloud. Problem solved.


Pax wont know that. The issue was them trying to steal it. They can still steal a camera that saves to the cloud. Then you'll have a cloud with nothing to upload to it.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I tell pax my cam uploads to the cloud.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> I will be installing a dascam , been thinking about how the real world works. If I was a drunk or crazy nutcase and realized I had just been videoed doing criminal evil, I would grab the cam and run off with it. This reality would make the much acclaimed Falcom 360 useless as it is vulnerable to pax attack. I am thinking some type of cam above and to the far left of the driver so the driver is in between the cam and pax, this way in a really bad scene the driver can grab the cam and run if needed.


If you're going to "rethink" to this degree, don't get a cam. Some drunk/crazy/criminal stealing my dashcam is among the last things I would ever worry about driving rideshare! lol, smh.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JimKE said:


> If you're going to "rethink" to this degree, don't get a cam. Some drunk/crazy/criminal stealing my dashcam is among the last things I would ever worry about driving rideshare! lol, smh.


Yeah really. Wants a camera but afraid of it being stolen.

That's like saying I would like to carry a gun, but what if they use it against me?


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pax wont know that. The issue was them trying to steal it. They can still steal a camera that saves to the cloud. Then you'll have a cloud with nothing to upload to it.


True, if the camera is stolen/ripped out, then it could break the feed, or be disabled by theif, but at the same time, it wouldn't matter, if it were saved to external storage (say a hard drive, SD card or SSD not physically connected to the camera or up to the cloud), they are already saved to that external source, not the camera itself, the theif just stole the camera, not the video file

Since that video file is still saved externally, and there is no way the thief can access it let alone delete it, you are still in possession of the left video files, and not only would the previous issue be recorded, but so would the theft of the camera itself


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> That's like saying I would like to carry a gun, but what if they use it against me?


Actually...that's a much more relevant question when you're talking about a gun.

In my now-legendary police career, I was often asked (by burglary victims) what kind of gun to get for home defense. My answer was very simple :

_"Remington 870 12-gauge shotgun loaded with #4 buck.

And be fully prepared to *look a 14 year-old in the eye and pull the trigger.* Because that is who your burglar is, and if you *don't*, he will take the shotgun away from you, stick it where the sun doesn't shine...and he WILL pull the trigger."_


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> I will be installing a dascam , been thinking about how the real world works. If I was a drunk or crazy nutcase and realized I had just been videoed doing criminal evil, I would grab the cam and run off with it. This reality would make the much acclaimed Falcom 360 useless as it is vulnerable to pax attack. I am thinking some type of cam above and to the far left of the driver so the driver is in between the cam and pax, this way in a really bad scene the driver can grab the cam and run if needed.


It is what I use everyone notices it and behaves.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

When ever someone asks me what the green light is, i say its a streaming feed from the dash cam to the cloud. Unless they know the model, they wont know its a bluff. Thats why im glad they made the rexord a blinking green light. I can lie about its purpose. Blinking red just implies recording.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Post a sign: Hidden camera may be recording. Buckle seatbelts. Tips appreciated. I hope you enjoy the ride.


----------



## LilRedWagon (Apr 14, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Actually...that's a much more relevant question when you're talking about a gun.
> 
> In my now-legendary police career, I was often asked (by burglary victims) what kind of gun to get for home defense. My answer was very simple :
> 
> ...


Right. This is the very dilemma that made me sell the little handgun I'd gotten permission to carry while walking my dogs along the Allegheny in Pittsburgh. I did not want to shoot the typical bad guy I might have encountered. I did not want the karma and I did not want the consequences in the real world on my own life, plus they'd be dead for maybe trying to steal my purse for their next heroin score. But if you don't, they WILL take the gun, and then you're in big trouble. No, it's not the same as the camera at all.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Actually...that's a much more relevant question when you're talking about a gun.
> 
> In my now-legendary police career, I was often asked (by burglary victims) what kind of gun to get for home defense. My answer was very simple :
> 
> ...


The beauty of being a 5' nada Asian guy is that a 14 year old will probably tower over me.. It's not that hard...

defending myself in my own home.. he's going to get few rounds of .45

Justice Riding the flaming lead wings of karma

But i'm also an old war dog and i know i can pull the trigger,


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

I have the Pyle dashcam (similar to the Falcon) and never had any issues with pax. However I did get 2 emails from Lyft support saying that a Pax complained about me having a dash cam. I responded to Lyft by saying that the dash cam is actually a rearview/dashcam and very much visible to all passengers. I also tell passengers it is for safety and better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

bump for new readers


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

avguste said:


> I have the Pyle dashcam (similar to the Falcon) and never had any issues with pax. However I did get 2 emails from Lyft support saying that a Pax complained about me having a dash cam. I responded to Lyft by saying that the dash cam is actually a rearview/dashcam and very much visible to all passengers. I also tell passengers it is for safety and better to be safe than sorry.


My only response to lyft would be..

It is posted in the vehicle in the front and back seats that a dash cam is in use. The cameras and screens are very visible and the passengers are more than welcome to cancel the ride if they are hot comfortable with keeping everyone as safe as possible.

Cameras, mostly, keep passengers from doing dumb stuff. In the event of an accident, the footage is invaluable. I can't believe that uber and lyft haven't made it mandatory, and of course, charging you to have one installed.


----------

